# Need a part. Removing Light from Ceiling Fan



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Find out who makes it and the model number some models will fit other manufacturers. But some are made to fit one fan only. Sometimes if I have an older or nonlabled one is just trial and error also you may find some at a supply house or somewhere they have spare parts.
I hope this helps a little.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

dr electron said:


> I hope one of you can help. A customer wants to get rid of the light on a ceiling fan, but I don't know where to find the cover for the box. It's the round cap, about 3" across, which I always throw away when adding a light to a fan. I don't even know if there is a technical term for it. I tried "ceiling fan cap" and "ceiling fan light cap" but no luck. Any ideas?


Measure it, I'll probably have one I can send you. About 3" doesn't tell me much


----------



## dr electron (May 3, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Measure it, I'll probably have one I can send you. About 3" doesn't tell me much


Thanks McClary. As soon as I can get by there I'll let you know. It is chrome, which I think is going to make it harder to find one.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> About 3" doesn't tell me much


It tells me you've disappointed a woman or two. :laughing:


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

I learned a long time ago not to waste my time on things like this! You may find one, but chances are, you won't. How much would a new ceiling fan cost to replace it completely? How many hours and gallons of gasoline will you spend searching? If it is an expensive fan, the parts may be available through the manufacturer's website. If it a cheap fan, the parts change all the time. I have seen fans that were the same model, purchased at the same time, and different. Chinese fan companies have their specs. and the factories meet those specs. as cheaply as possible. Get a new fan is my advice!


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*for sure*



electricmanscott said:


> It tells me you've disappointed a woman or two. :laughing:


Here is how you know for sure. When you drop your pants, they look down, open up eyes, point, and cover their mouth


----------

